# FSN Indiana, Pacers games, and Indy



## painted8 (May 14, 2008)

My friend in Noblesville gets the new FSN Indiana channel (on Dish at 448) that carries the Pacers games this year. I live in Indy and I don't even have 448 listed. I called Dish to inquire and they said my area was blacked out. Wouldn't the channel still be there, they'd just not let me bring up the game from the guide?

Anybody know more about this? Just another clueless Dish Network customer service rep?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If the rsn is not in your dma, it will not show up in your guide. You can only see it if it is part of your subscription package.


----------



## painted8 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, Gary.

I have the 250 Channel Package, and the other local/regional FSN channels (FSN Ohio and FSN Midwest) are listed.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You can go to www.dishnetwork.com select Locals, put in your address and it will tell you which rsn's you should be getting.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

painted8 said:


> My friend in Noblesville gets the new FSN Indiana channel (on Dish at 448) that carries the Pacers games this year. I live in Indy and I don't even have 448 listed. I called Dish to inquire and they said my area was blacked out. Wouldn't the channel still be there, they'd just not let me bring up the game from the guide?
> 
> Anybody know more about this? Just another clueless Dish Network customer service rep?


Might FSN Indiana be a subset of FSN Midwest? When I look at the FSN Midwest website: http://msn.foxsports.com/regional/midwest -- it appears the FSN Indiana broadcasts (Pacers games) are on different channels (e.g., 445, 452) depending on the evening.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. FSN Indiana is part of FSN Midwest ... I'd expect the Pacers to be on an ALT channel.

Pacers at Bulls is on 452 ALT at 8pm ET Saturday (WGN 239 at 8:30pm)
Hawks at Pacers is on 447 ALT at 6:30pm ET Tuesday (also 420 FoxS)
Replay Wednesday is on 418 FoxMW at 1:00pm
Magic at Pacers is on 444 ALT and 444/9514 HDALT at 6:30pm ET Friday (also 423 FoxFL)
Pacers at Heat is on 448 ALT at 7:00pm ET next Saturday


----------

